
Bill Gates invests $1.7B in U.S. schools - mindhunters
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/billionaire-bill-gates-announces-a-17-billion-investment-in-us-schools/2017/10/19/9938f11c-b4eb-11e7-a908-a3470754bbb9_story.html?utm_term=.4bff894ce8fc
======
mindhunters
It's good and all, but I'm not sure that this will give much better results.
Investing this amount of money in old ed system will give the same output.
That's not an example of smart money. P.S. I don't want to be hater or
something but I think that he could do much more with his resources. Maybe
something like Ad Astra of Elon Musk.

------
tmaly
I would like to see him come up with some better stuff for the 2-4 year early
learning. There is not that much quality material and options in this age
range.

